# I need some help with finding a program



## Aro (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello people. I was wondering if any of you know a program that creates the sheet music that I'm playing at my Digital Piano. For instance, I connect the piano with the computer and I create a midi file. How can I automatically convert it into the sheet music? 

I know how to write music sheets, but my problem is when I improvise a melody and I don't remember what notes I played 2-3 hours ago. So I really need to find this program to take down the notes I'm playing so I can find them later and start composing.

Thanks in a advance


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Aro said:


> Hello people. I was wondering if any of you know a program that creates the sheet music that I'm playing at my Digital Piano. For instance, I connect the piano with the computer and I create a midi file. How can I automatically convert it into the sheet music?
> 
> I know how to write music sheets, but my problem is when I improvise a melody and I don't remember what notes I played 2-3 hours ago. So I really need to find this program to take down the notes I'm playing so I can find them later and start composing.
> 
> Thanks in a advance


My son has one, but he's not living with me and he's rarely available. Look for it on Google.

Martin


----------



## Aro (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Martin. I hope that when you contact him you may remember to ask him for the program


----------

